# Marine Aquariums > Water Chemistry >  aquaplanner Pro

## Gary R

I'm using a App on my phone called aquaplanner pro which I have had for around a year now and got to say it as been good

It will remind you that your water test are due and once you have done them you can sore them for next time and see if every think is stable in your tank

You can add all your fish and corals to it and keep a eye on how they are growing and if you lose any fish this can be a good thing when you are looking in your tank and can't remember what you have in there.  

This works for me  :Smile:

----------

*lost* (26-03-2016)

----------


## lost

I hope it works better than the last one  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

I got to say that I've been using this aquaplanner pro app for nearly 6 years now and still today i think its one of the best apps you could have on your apple phone or tablet for a fresh or salt water tank ...i use it every week for adding tests and getting reminders on equipment that needs checking or cleaning and can look back to all my test readings on both the tanks that i have had running from day 1 of getting this great app.

I would recommend this to any one just starting out with a new tank or even with a established tank ....well worth having  :teacher: 

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/aquaplanner/id411731366

----------

